# D-Link router CD-won't run



## ericbent (Jan 1, 2010)

I am having the same problem as Karona58. (see link below)
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/computer-wont-read-disc-300864.html
I have a new D-Link router and the CD wont run. Device Manager shows no CD drive problem. The drive will run other program CDs. The Dlink disc runs in my other computer.
I am trying to connect a new DIR-628 wireless router. (I am adding a laptop). I currently have a wired router installed (D-Link). 
thanks
eric


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need the CD to configure the router. You can do all the wireless setup using the web based setup that is included in the router.

Open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG. The address of the Default Gateway is the base address of the router. Use that in the IE address bar to access the router's setup.


----------



## ericbent (Jan 1, 2010)

OK, I finally did the manual setup as per instructions in the box. That gave me internet to the main PC. I still needed the disc to run in order to set the laptop connection. Well, the next time I inserted the disc, it did autoplay. Laptop connection is established!
I got the DIR-628 because it has a USB "share port" that I can connect my printer to, for all computers to use. Well, there's nothing in the 104 page manual about connecting to the shareport!
I cant find anything on my DLink web based setup. And the XP network setup wizard "dead ends". Now what?
eric
I believe in donating when something works.
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you actually could have configured the laptop without the disk, but as long as you got it working, that's all that counts. :smile:

Did you look at this page on the D-Link SharePort Feature? If you read closely, you'll see this isn't a typical print server, it actually emulates a local USB port for the connected machines.


----------



## ericbent (Jan 1, 2010)

OK--I went to the link--thanks. I was asked to download latest firmware. I chose not to--to make a reformat easier in the future. Now, Ive plugged the USB printer back into the main PC and it works.
Now I cant find how to add the printer to the network. I am trying the "add a printer" wizard on the main PC and the laptop and have stoppers in both. The laptop wizard is asking me to pick the printer from a list of my network devices. But the printer is not on the list which suggests to me that I need to add it to the list from the main PC--but how? The wizard on the main PC wants me to find a different printer and it cannot see a different one. Now what?
eric


----------



## ericbent (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! I went away for half hour and came back and tried the "add a printer" wizard on the laptop. . . and now the printer was in the networked devices list. Isn't microsoft excellent!??!! I'm printing from both computers! DONE!
thanks johnwill
I will go to the donate link on your last post.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------

